# Dlux-4 + Lensmate + Lens Hood confusion



## Jon. (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello there, this is my first post on this forum as I start my small photography endeavor. Please excuse my lack of knowledge.

I hope that some of you may be able to help me with a small problem/confusion I have.

As of right now I have a Leica Dlux-4 camera and I'm purchasing accessories for it. I am going to get it the Lensmate adapter. However I am totally clueless at how it looks at the end of the adapter (where you put your lens cap/filter/hood). Since lensmate also provide step up clips for the OEM cap I assume that there's some sort of groove/bevel inside right?

If this is true.. then how do I clip/slide in a filter?

Another thing, if I wanted to step up the diameter and attach a lens hood, how do I do it? Again I do not know how the end of a filter looks like and how it attaches onto things. Do we classify these connections as bayonet/screw like lens onto body? How does a screw mount work? Or is there no universal screw mount?

Basically, I'm so confused! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you very much in advanced.

Here are a few pictures and links if necessary:

Lensmate + Hood (And step up ring I think)
http://metalmickey.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/images/2009/02/20/lux01_2.jpg

Lensmate adapter website
Lensmateonline - Leica D-Lux4 and Panasonic Lumix LX3


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2010)

I wouldn't buy anything until you know what you need, this camera is perfect for street photography


----------



## Jon. (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeap! Which is why I"m hoping to find out some information about these few items I want to get.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2010)

Jon. said:


> Yeap! Which is why I"m hoping to find out some information about these few items I want to get.



Why do you want them?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2010)

The web site is incredibly LAME! They obviously are small-time entrepreneurs who do not understand the value of explaining to their potential customers WHAT the product does,exactly. They are marketing a unique product, and yet, they do not explain what it does, or how it works! The only benefit I can see is that it allow you to use the factory lens cap--that's the benefit they explain. And the clip adapters? WTF is that? The product being sold is not shown in a stand-alone photo either. Overall, the web site has almost no "real" information,and it leaves even an experienced equipment buyer like me wondering how they can fail to understand the accessory business so completely.

No wonder you're confused; the people selling this product do not explain what it does or how it works. "They" know the product, but they fail,miserably, to explain to potential buyers what the product does. Massive fail.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2010)

It also makes it harder to slip in your pocket


----------



## Jon. (Jan 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> The web site is incredibly LAME! They obviously are small-time entrepreneurs who do not understand the value of explaining to their potential customers WHAT the product does,exactly. They are marketing a unique product, and yet, they do not explain what it does, or how it works! The only benefit I can see is that it allow you to use the factory lens cap--that's the benefit they explain. And the clip adapters? WTF is that? The product being sold is not shown in a stand-alone photo either. Overall, the web site has almost no "real" information,and it leaves even an experienced equipment buyer like me wondering how they can fail to understand the accessory business so completely.
> 
> No wonder you're confused; the people selling this product do not explain what it does or how it works. "They" know the product, but they fail,miserably, to explain to potential buyers what the product does. Massive fail.



I reckon! 

I want the item so I can add filter/teleconverters/hopefully lens hoods if I figure out how.


----------

